# Boiler seal leak?



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

The other day I noticed that there is some white scale build-up between the group-head and the body of my Gaggia Classic. Today I also noticed a couple of drips of water (while I was backflushing). Any ideas what might be causing this? Boiler seal gone bad?

I am attaching a picture so you guys can see what I am talking about.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Probably a gasket . Have a look at a parts breakdown diagram. Look easy enough to replace. How often do you descale? Do you use brita water?


----------



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks! I was able to find a couple of diagrams and it definitely looks like it's the boiler gasket.

Might have even found the right parts:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=400492940708

I asked the seller if these would fit the Classic (looks like it from the part numbers). I might as well replace the group gasket.

I use filtered water only (Brita) and descale about once every 1-2 months. However, I bought the machine used (although it wasn't actually used that much before I bought it).


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

PM gaggiamanualservice.com a member on here . Probably help a lot more


----------



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

Just a quick update on this:

I removed the top of the machine and when I took a closer look inside, I saw the same limescale residue (as in the pictures above) around where the boiler is mounted to the brew-head. The residue was running down the brew-head and the retaining screws. At that point it was a pretty clear that the culprit was the boiler gasket. I did end up running some water through the brew-head, just to see what happens inside, and sure enough, some tiny bubbles appeared between the boiler and the brew-head.

So, I ended up ordering the replacement gaskets from eBay (the link above) and the parts arrived pretty quickly. I was able to take the Gaggia Classic's "guts" out in about 3 hours or so. Keep in mind that having never done this, I was extra, extra careful not to break something. I found a boiler cleaning how-to, which I used as a guide (although it wasn't detailed enough), as well as some Gaggia Classic parts diagrams I found on Google (these are readily available if you just do a search). Anyway, the actual disassembly was not so time consuming (as the Gaggia is very well built, but at the same time fairly simple but effective!!!!







). The time consuming bits were trying to figure out how everything is attached, what order should I remove/unscrew things in, making sure that I am able to reconnect all of the wires on the front switch in the correct order, etc., etc.

At the end of the day, I was basically able to remove the boiler/group-head/steam/back-pressure assembly, pump, and front panel switches as a single unit (i.e. all of these parts were still attached together). At the time, I found this to be safer and easier to do, rather than just trying to remove the boiler/group-head assembly alone.

Anyway, once I had the guts out, it was easy to just unscrew the screws holding the boiler to the group-head (you have to be careful with this as a bunch of water will just leak out, although I did try to get all the water out before I started the disassembly process).

I cleaned the boiler (surprisingly, it was actually fairly clean to begin with) and the boiler/group-head contact surface, which had a bunch of limescale around the old gasket and on the gasket (which was probably causing the leak). I cleaned all other surfaces as best as I could as well and put everything back together. Did some tests and.....no leaks!!!!







It has been about a week since I did this and everything seems to be working fine (knock on wood!!!). I need to take the top off the machine and check inside though (since I put everything back together, I haven't looked inside), to make sure that everything is still good to go.

And, BTW, while I was at it, I changed the group-head gasket and did the OPV mod!







Also, from the parts I got from eBay, I only used the boiler and group-head gaskets (and they both fit with no problems whatsoever). The remaining gaskets I didn't use (just kept them, in case I ever need them).

For the OPV mod, I just used my stock portafilter (I've long removed the double-spout), and some parts I ordered from eBay again. It was fairly easy to do, but again, I was careful. I do have to say that after the mod, my espressos taste a bit milder (in a good way). Before that, I often had slight burned/ashy taste.

Anyway, if anyone needs help disassembling the Gaggia Classic, just shout and I'll do whatever I can to help.


----------



## arjxh56 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have exactly the same issue.. just ordered the gasket and will attempt the same repair next week ... Eeek!


----------



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

arjxh56 said:


> I have exactly the same issue.. just ordered the gasket and will attempt the same repair next week ... Eeek!


It's not that bad....just take your time. If you need any help or pointers, let me know


----------



## arjxh56 (Jun 29, 2013)

I found a spare boiler gasket in the box last night and so the one in the post can be a spare for next time!

I have now cleaned the boiler out, including the 3 way valve, etc..etc.. fitted the new gasket and all is well. 

I just need to reduce the pressure a little but i have the baby class with the silly plastic safety valve (no adjustable OPV it apears?) :-(


----------

